

Ask HN: Where to look for non-profit jobs? - vajorie

Which resources do you think are most helpful to find work at non-profit organizations?
======
gnarbarian
nearly all of the start-ups in Y Contaminator aren't profitable (yet).

....yes this is a joke

------
LarryMade2
Networking with whatever non-profit you are interested in, they would know
others in their field looking for people.

[http://techsoup.org](http://techsoup.org) in the forums there’s a career
opportunities section. Pay is no where near the rate of private sector, but
there is a better chance for longevity and doing something you like.

------
danielhonigman
In addition to these sites, start volunteering for local/nearby charities.
You'll find that it's a good way to build up your network (why do you think so
many execs are on nonprofit boards?) and your credibility within the nonprofit
space.

------
skram
Why not use the usual job searching sites with the keyword of "non-profit" \-
most job descriptions include at least a blurb of the company and non-profits
will likely mention their status.

------
gustavodemari
[http://www.nonprofitjobs.org](http://www.nonprofitjobs.org)

Or try searching in Google with this query: site:.org careers non profit
-wikipedia

------
mjhea0
[http://www.idealist.org/](http://www.idealist.org/)

------
pwnna
Mozilla is a great option.

------
bwh2
idealist.org

